# Free States



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Hey all. Let's make a list of which of the states are still free. I'm in a communist-dictator state (Pennsylvania). 

If your state has remained open during the "pandemic" and/or you don't have a muzzle mandate, please list your state here.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Wyoming is still a free state and pro 2nd amendment. Colorado (Colofornia) and all the California transplants are awfully close though. Our RINO governor Gordon issued something about masks, ain't many folks adhering to it if true. Most do as they want.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I travel regularly through GA, AL, MS, TN, FL Panhandle and LA

GA; Metro Atlanta is the worst. Outside Atlanta, in rural GA things seem pretty free.

AL; Metro Birmingham, Montgomery and Mobile are horrible. Nazis inhabit these cities. The City Police in each of these muni's are jackbooted thugs and hate the constitution. The County Sheriffs are still honoring their Oaths. Rural AL is free.

MS; The people of Mississippi are generally too stupid to realize that they are sheep. The black folks in MS are the worst and try to mask shame you in restaurants, hotels, stores etc. Mostly a screwed up state filled with idiots.

LA; Other than metro New Orleans, still free minded folks in most of LA where I travel.

FL Panhandle; Freedom Central! Called the ******* Riviera for a good reason. No one says shit about masks in the Panahandle!

TN; Memphis and Nashville are also inhabitated by Nazi's and Karens. Other than that, Rural TN is free!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Florida. About as free as you can get.
Our governor, Ron DeSantis, is a friend of Trump, and Trump campaigned for him. 

Masks? What are those?? :vs_laugh:

We were one of the first states to re-open after the initial 30 day shutdown.
When people scared of The Rona were fleeing New York, New Jersey, and Louisiana, DeSantis set up roadblocks on I-95, I-75, and I-10 manned by the Florida Highway Patrol to stop all inbound traffic and screen all travelers. Only semi trucks could roll through without stopping.

Our official state name is The Sunshine State, but due to our strong pro-2nd stance, we are also known as The Gunshine State.

I have been here all my life and would NEVER live anywhere else. (Although, when we first moved to this area, we lived in Georgia for 3 years, but still owned a house in South Florida so I did not consider us Georgia residents :vs_cool.


----------



## Btp2332 (Sep 23, 2020)

Fd in Pa also.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*references U.S. Constitution*
*references various federal laws*
*references various state laws*
*compiles list of top 5 free states*

1. ---
2. ---
3. ---
4. ---
5. ---

I hope that was helpful!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Let's make this easy.

Red = free


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Let's make this easy.
> 
> Red = free
> 
> View attachment 110135


AZ is one of those states that is free in all but a few metropolitan areas (such as Slippy details in his Southern States post). The Ice Cream King, Doug Ducey has been a bit of a disappointment, but his predecessor was as well (Jan Brewer). Big talk to get elected and then RHINO bow-downs to the globalist assholes who are trying to ruin this country.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Here it is by county. If you go to the website you can go by county and it shows vote the suppose it vote tally. Find your own and see how disappointing your neighbors really are. By percent not vote numbers.

https://www.usatoday.com/in-depth/g...merica-county-results-more-voters/6226197002/


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Let's make this easy.
> 
> Red = free
> 
> View attachment 110135


I disagree. NC shows red but our Blue governor doesn't believe in freedom.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I disagree. NC shows red but our Blue governor doesn't believe in freedom.


My two daughters live in NC and they dislike the governor immensely.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Does it matter? Do you keep moving to a free state as your state becomes compromised by socialists, liberals, communists? How do you keep your state free?

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I live in galveston county Texas and it’s solidly red and free. Texas, unfortunately, has a mask mandate but in many places it’s widely ignored and not enforced. Harris county, north of me, is blue but by a smaller margin that I would have thought. All the other surrounding counties are solid red. 

I think if Abbott got rid of the mask mandate we’d all be better off as it’s been shown, over and over and over that masks don’t work.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Let's make this easy.
> 
> Red = free
> 
> View attachment 110135


This map reminded me of a show called "man in the high tower" on Netflix. I watched part of the first season but couldn't get into it.

It was an alternative reality show were the allies lost ww2 and America was occupied by the Japanese on the west coast and the nazi's on the east coast. The country in between the coasts was still free America.

The map looks about like the show.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And speaking of masks, lockdowns and free states, even if you are in a free state you should read this book. A whopping $2 and it will give you FACTS and discussion points against the communists should you need it. This book is the last of 3. The first 2 were very good too. I wish we could send a book to each governor. (Not that it would make a difference)

https://smile.amazon.com/Unreported...&qid=1608567843&sprefix=Alex+b,aps,196&sr=8-2


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Michael_Js said:


> Does it matter? Do you keep moving to a free state as your state becomes compromised by socialists, liberals, communists? How do you keep your state free?
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Yes, I've been doing my part to keep PA a free state. I make calls, write letters, wear "Freedom Not Fear" masks (because I'm not ready to go to jail over not wearing one..). You must realize that there's only so much one person can do against a tyrannical movement to take our freedom.


----------

